# anyone know if pilates can help this? i can't find any info.



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

i get scared to do alternative stuff and energy stuff because i don't know if that is the door out of this or the correct path.... i took a pilates class the other day and felt really weird after.. calm... but also like my feet were really on the ground ina weird way and this kinda stuff scares me but at the same time conventional stuff does not work so.... any thoughts on if this can make things worse or better?


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

In no way can it directly make things worse, although one of the things my somatic release therapist mentioned to me is as the body starts to ground itself again you could go into a deeper state of 'freeze' or numbness but it is temporary. But that just means youre on the right path and your body will have many fluctuations. If you havent i recommend reading Waking the Tiger by Peter Levine..its an eye opener to say the least. It treats this as something natural, although scary sometimes still natural. And the beauty is it never mentions the word 'depersonalization'.

Ive been dealing with this for 8 months and the only thing that has really worked for me when it comes to therapies is the 'energy stuff, specifically somatic release'. By doing the pilates you were reconnecting to your body and thats why you felt more grounded. But it also felt weird cause you probably havent felt that in a while and because your body and mind are juggling this altered state. This happens to me when i do somatic release, one minute i feel clarity like never before and then sometimes i feel like i get more detached...and then boom! within seconds im back to clear again.

Dont be scared of this stuff or the feelings you may encounter when doing alternative therapies. Any feeling you experience is totally natural and is just the body and mind trying to reach homeostasis.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Meditation, yoga and spirituality teachings are the thing that helped me recover. Tradtional therapy and medication made it worse. SoI say GO FOR IT!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Making yourself get physically active is good. I do yoga/pilates despite having little to no connection with my body. If you're like me, you can wake up some mornings and be in an instant panic or at least have that uneasy, dreamy feeling. Some mornings I'm extra panicked by my routine, some mornings I'm able to breath better and panic less and actually pull off more poses, but the result has been a healthier body for me regardless. Pilates is good because it builds its basis on breath, not what you're feeling physically, I think. Just concentrate on air going into your nose and out your mouth. Soon, you'll start noticing that the rest of the body will find a relaxed state if you just concentrate on your breath while your body stays in its pose. That's just my experience though. It also feels good to drink some water and take some vitamins before you start your routine. Then afterwards, I usually go for some hot green tea. Anything you can do to improve your body's health is a must for people with DP.


----------



## fattmik (Jun 15, 2007)

I find that pilates helps a lot. It doesn't take away the DP, but it is grounding in a way; it's all about developing "core stability", which, as cheesy and alternative sounding as it is, is nothing more than the central abdominal and back muscles that help maintain your stability. It's certainly nothing to be afraid of. I usually dislike exercise fads, but more than anything, pilates has helped me feel stable despite my mind being a balloon.

I'd recommend giving it a try. Can't hurt.


----------

